# 1jz/2jz



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

anyone done this swap into a 240sx? or even considered it?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it has been done. it is very difficult. i'd say it'd be easier to do an RB26 swap. very unique swap though. i personally dislike it because i believe a toyota motor should stay in a toyota.


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

Yea I was just wondering about it, have heard some things about the 1/2jz though and from the way it sounds its extreamly reliable


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i believe its pretty hard to squeeze the big auto box into the 240
and manuals are rare


----------

